# Trump seemingly improving, coordinates impromptu motorcade to greet his fans



## x65943 (Oct 5, 2020)

Trump appears to be doing better, and greeted his supporters and fans outside of the hospital today in an impromptu motorcade

Doctors say he could be discharged as early as Monday. Trump's personal physician admitted to previously downplaying the illness, but said things are now heading in the right direction

https://www.reuters.com/article/idUSKBN26P049


----------



## Lacius (Oct 5, 2020)

Are we talking about the motorcade that endangered the lives of Secret Service agents who accompanied him in his SUV?


----------



## IncredulousP (Oct 5, 2020)

What a shame. He'll likely downplay the severity of the virus now.


----------



## deficitdisorder (Oct 5, 2020)

So he is still admitted to the hospital, actively getting treatment with fairly potent medications, and somehow thought leaving the hospital in a sealed tank of a SUV with uninfected Secret Service was somehow a good idea? The president was literally risking lives because he was fucking bored?


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 5, 2020)

The Secret Service agents that were with Trump volunteered to go with him. Why is it wrong if he was wearing a mask? Isn't it okay to go out if you have a mask on or does that fall into the real of Liberal double standards and hypocrisy?


----------



## notimp (Oct 5, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> The Secret Service agents that were with Trump volunteered to go with him. Why is it wrong if he was wearing a mask? Isn't it okay to go out if you have a mask on or does that fall into the real of Liberal double standards and hypocrisy?


There is no 100% guarantee of not infecting someone, when wearing  a mask. Cloth masks are 90% infection reduction, NOT accounted for the scenario (see below), because they reduce the amount of mukus, aerosol that gets out into the open.

Secret service personal also wore masks with valves, which means, those are the ones that actually protect them, usually quoted at around 95% efficiency.

Here is the issue. The virus itself is too small to be 'held off' by clothmasks, if you wear them, but they reduce mukus and reduce airosols around you. On cloth masks, there are airgaps, so some of the virus gets out.

Enter the ingenious idea of driving in a hermetically sealed car with two secret service agents. Whatever gets out, accumulates over time, and sits in the air. And in cases with that close proximity, aerosols have been shown to be potentially problematic as well. (Concentration, exposure, over time.)

So then it comes down to the mask the secret service personal was wearing. And they arent 100% affective.
-

So the question comes up - WHEN PEOPLE TELL YOU MULTIPLE TIMES TO STAY PUT AND SELF ISOLATE, why on earth do you endanger your secret service entourage, for a FREAKING PR OP?


----------



## gregory-samba (Oct 5, 2020)

notimp said:


> There is no 100% guarantee of not infecting someone, when wearing  a mask. Cloth masks are 90% infection reduction, NOT accounted for the scenario (see below), because they reduce the amount of mukus, aerosol that gets out into the open.
> 
> Secret service personal also wore masks with valves, which means, those are the ones that actually protect them, usually quoted at around 95% efficiency.
> 
> ...



So it's okay for thousands of people to not wear masks and go out and loot, riot and burn down buildings, but not okay for a few people wearing masks that are willing to catch COVID to gather together in a car? Makes you wonder if all of the protesters and rioters arrived by themselves wearing masks. Hm......

It's just good that the Liberals opinions don't matter in this situation as the only opinions that matter are the people who choose to protect the President and the President himself.


----------



## notimp (Oct 5, 2020)

gregory-samba said:


> So it's okay for thousands of people to not wear masks and go out and loot, riot and burn down buildings, but not okay for a few people wearing masks that are willing to catch COVID to gather together in a car?


If you are known to have Covid, you self isolate.
If you are known to have come in contact with a person who is known to have Covid, you self isolate.

Cloth masks bring down infection rate. (By limiting the amount of mukus you spew - and reducing the size of the aerosol cloud around you.)
N95 and P2 masks protect you (to a large extent), but make breathing hard (which means working in them is hard), and are limited to medical personal only. And secret service apparently, when president takes a joy ride.

Sitting in the same car as a known Covid 19 patient is a real problem, cloth masks might not help in that case. (Efficiency for cloth masks largely is gaged at the 'daily new infections' so large numbers in aggregate) there have been studies released that also indicated aerosol infections could be a thing, but that they usually arent common, because people would need to be in very close proximity for a long time, and virus load is lower, and in the end we dont know exactly how prevalent this vector is.

But sitting in a hermetically sealed car with a Covid positive person is a great way to find out.

Infection likelyhood would depend on amount of Covid 'in the air' and duration of exposure.

So rounding things up in the end, cloth mask might reduce infection by half, but they dont prevent the virus from getting out in the form of aerosols. N95 masks work, but are not 100% safe.

So we are talking about that maybe 5% maybe lower risk of 'why on earth would you endanger others if you dont have to?'.

If you have problems breathing, yes - please get to a hospital, and use a cloth mask. But 'self isolation' is no flipping joke, its the way you stop spread, and not just slow it down. If you dont even take that serious, and have to entertain yourself by putting other people at entirely preventable risk... You are both an idiot, and and ahole.


----------

